# BMW Drivers



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

Will someone let these twats know that they dont own the roads! Cunt's!!!

Rant over


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

But we do!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You're both wrong, we Merc drivers own the roads. Now get out of the Merc lane!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nope your all wrong Bmw and Merc drivers i find very considerate (Except chavved up M3's...you know the ones clapped out and over 10 years old with a knob driving)....I find the worse are the Corsa crew, Boxsters and dare i say it alot of TT owners. Dont notice it when im in the TT but when im driving the Mondeo they get on my bloody nerves.....Surely no one on here just the uneducated bunch that havnt found the Forum or TTOC yet......Or is it that they are the educated and we arnt either way they annoy me.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Be careful on my roads this morning although BMW customer service have done a good job and had most gritted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there indicaters fixed :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there indicaters fixed Laughing


Better do a discount for taxi drivers aswell then :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

slg said:


> > i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there indicaters fixed Laughing
> 
> 
> Better do a discount for taxi drivers aswell then :roll:


Taxis I find are very good indicating but there are some cars - I was behind one the other day that simply do not indicate at all. :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

slg said:


> > i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there indicaters fixed Laughing
> 
> 
> Better do a discount for taxi drivers aswell then :roll:


I'll get genocidalduck booked in :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The A414 near Hatfield belongs to my S4.


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there indicaters fixed :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I do find some Beemer drivers aggressive, moreso than Merc in my experience. I wonder if this is related to the styling of the car? When you see a beemer in your rear mirror, it looks mean. No wonder noone lets them out of junctions.

Some of the worst driving though is the School mums in X5's, RAV4's etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> Some of the worst driving though is the School mums in X5's, RAV4's etc


you can say that again :evil: :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the worst driving though is the School mums in X5's, RAV4's etc
> ...


OK, Some of the worst driving though is the School mums in X5's, RAV4's etc.

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


I was going to make that joke, but decided against repeating the grammatical errors. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


I know you would do that I just know it


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > > i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there indicaters fixed Laughing
> ...


Only if your paying........It's not that we dont know where the indicator is its just a case we are so busy talking bullshit to the passengers you forget to indicate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't indicating reduce the available power :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Doesn't indicating reduce the available power :lol: :lol:


Dont know never used hte indicator to find out.

Mondeo for sale....Was used as Mini Cab ...........Totally wrecked but indicator handles and bulbs are MINT  5K ono


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

In my experience, I find X5 drivers the very worst. They have a vehicle with a huge engine that is ok in a straight line, but nowhere near as quick or as agile as a re-mapped TT 225, period. They can't stand it when you hiss all over them and they try to compensate by making dangerous manoeuvers to keep up. I have a local who fits the genre. I always slow down now when he tries to follow me because one of these days he is going to find himself on his roof in a ditch. They are such a load of pompous fools.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there *indicaters* fixed :lol:


Indicators? are they optional.....? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Richard W said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there *indicaters* fixed :lol:
> ...


u must have a golf then :lol:


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes...... :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TTCool said:


> In my experience, I find X5 drivers the very worst. They have a vehicle with a huge engine that is ok in a straight line, but nowhere near as quick or as agile as a re-mapped TT 225, period. They can't stand it when you hiss all over them and they try to compensate by making dangerous manoeuvers to keep up. I have a local who fits the genre. I always slow down now when he tries to follow me because one of these days he is going to find himself on his roof in a ditch. They are such a load of pompous fools.


Hmmm, trying to work out who the cunt is in this scenario.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Richard W said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > i am thinking about opening a garage for BMW owners to come and have there *indicaters* fixed :lol:
> ...


You might want to book your car(s) in here :wink: ;


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

BreTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, I find X5 drivers the very worst. They have a vehicle with a huge engine that is ok in a straight line, but nowhere near as quick or as agile as a re-mapped TT 225, period. They can't stand it when you hiss all over them and they try to compensate by making dangerous manoeuvers to keep up. I have a local who fits the genre. I always slow down now when he tries to follow me because one of these days he is going to find himself on his roof in a ditch. They are such a load of pompous fools.
> ...


I'll simplify it for you. This has happened more than once. X5 driver harasses me. I slow down to save his life. :?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the worst driving though is the School mums in X5's, RAV4's etc
> ...


Rav 4 hogging outside lane on the M6 for miles this afternoon in front of me. trolling along with not a care in the world. Not quite fast enough to make a difference, not quite slow enough to.....shoot. Finally shifted over..... and yes....school mum type person. :evil:

and Why does every Saxo want to race a TT? :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> and Why does every Saxo want to race a TT? :?


Mainly because their next car will probably BE a TT, so they are trying to see what they're going to be getting.... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TTCool said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Ok - all I am saying is that you are claiming to hiss all over him and then appear to react badly when he reacts to your driving. That is the way it reads to me anyway.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> The A414 near Hatfield belongs to my S4.


And the A54 between the Bosley cross roads and the A537 belongs to me   

Oh, and make that the roads around Longnor and Chelmorton as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

BreTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Hi BreTT

It's clear to me who the Doodahs are. :wink:

Hope that helps :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TTCool said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Well that's all right then. :-*


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Several times now in the last few days, Beemers have pulled up next to me at lights. Can see the driver in the corner of my eye, looking over. I pretend to mess around with Ipod, Sat Nav or something and assume a disinterested air 8)

The said BMW then pulls away fast and I deliberately take my time to pull away nice and smooth. Would rather respond in that way then some silly street race.

Though the devil in me is sorely tempted :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Several times now in the last few days, Beemers have pulled up next to me at lights. Can see the driver in the corner of my eye, looking over. I pretend to mess around with Ipod, Sat Nav or something and assume a disinterested air 8)
> 
> The said BMW then pulls away fast and I deliberately take my time to pull away nice and smooth. Would rather respond in that way then some silly street race.
> 
> Though the devil in me is sorely tempted :twisted:


lol pretty much the same as me. But sometimes the "Devil in me" gets out.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For me it's 50:50 depending on the mood I'm in. Sometimes I'll let them go, sometimes I'll be the one who shows Beemers how nice a TT's back side looks :wink: :roll:


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

Ill Give you TT drivers a run for ya money! hahhahahaha


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

oettinger1.8T said:


> Ill Give you TT drivers a run for ya money! hahhahahaha


*Disinterested air* Sorry did someone say something?? :roll: :wink:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

oettinger1.8T said:


> Ill Give you TT drivers a run for ya money! hahhahahaha


they just don't understand do they :wink:

you got it chipped or tuning box on it yet?

Justin

330d Sport Touring..... loads of torque...


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

justtin said:


> oettinger1.8T said:
> 
> 
> > Ill Give you TT drivers a run for ya money! hahhahahaha
> ...


Nah not yet mate, Gonna get it done next year after our "Freezing Winter"
I think 300ft tourque is plenty in the snow :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you should all leave the BMW drivers alone don't you know they own the roads :wink:


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think you should all leave the BMW drivers alone don't you know they own the roads :wink:


 I Used to own it in the TT too! but i dont use my indicators now! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Being an owner of a BMW330 and also a TT225(285), all I can say is when its playtime I know which one I have the most fun in  

In either car, I don't care who owns the road as long as they are in good condition 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

TTR430BHP said:


> Will someone let these twats know that they dont own the roads! doodah's!!!
> 
> Rant over


I think they already know!  A good friend of mine has a 330 and openly admits that no one lets him out at junctions, hence the reason he just ignores it! (the traffic that is)


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ...... shows Beemers how nice a TT's back side looks :wink: :roll:


Unfortunately that's the view most of us get 'cos you hold us up..... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Richard W said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ...... shows Beemers how nice a TT's back side looks :wink: :roll:
> ...


Now, now Richard.

Have you been to one of my cruises yet? You may look at A3DFU's back side but I doubt you'll want to pass :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: -

see for the next cruise here
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=53671


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the invite!  It'd be good to meet, but unfortunately it's a bit too far and other family commitments mean I can't make it.

I can recommend the food there. I used to work on Water Lane so know the area, Lloyds was a regular haunt...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Richard W said:


> Thanks for the invite!  It'd be good to meet, but unfortunately it's a bit too far and other family commitments mean I can't make it.
> 
> I can recommend the food there. I used to work on Water Lane so know the area, Lloyds was a regular haunt...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oops, sorry, I just did a double whammy :roll: 
[should have loggd onto the forum before I e-mailed you :wink: ]


----------

